# H&R Super Sports vs. H&R Sport Springs



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anyone running the super sports? From what I gather they offer more of a drop but cant seem to find definitive numbers proving that. Just wondering if anyone could give a testimonial. Looking to run lowering spring until I can save up for air ride. Cant stand the 4x4 anymore.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

Super sport replaced the Race term yet the same idea, your gonna be looking at an extra inch of drop over the sports.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking to install H&R sports springs, retaining my stock shocks +18" wheels while hoping to maintain same driveability + improved stance, etc. Do I really need to upgrade my shocks too?

TIA


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

I have the super sports. It sits damn low.



















I never really had any issues with the ride. Of course if I drive on a rough road or hit a bump I will feel it but it's nothing terrible.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

are they MKV super sports or CC specific?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> I have the super sports. It sits damn low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For comparison here is mine on the sports, doesn't look too much different.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Where to buy Super Sports?


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

i would also like to know where to buy the super sports.

thanks!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

x3. Where do I buy these suckers?:heart:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


> x3. Where do I buy these suckers?:heart:


x4


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

They were the super sports that I had on my mkv gti...


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

phantom2010 said:


> For comparison here is mine on the sports, doesn't look too much different.


The sports look good too. If I had to do it all over again I would be content with that drop just to avoid curbing. Dammit I feel like I need to retrofit a front camera in the bumper just to park in the super market!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> The sports look good too. If I had to do it all over again I would be content with that drop just to avoid curbing. Dammit I feel like I need to retrofit a front camera in the bumper just to park in the super market!


Yeah that's the thing I like about these springs, I've yet to scrape on anything, but I'm also really really careful. Just wish the front was a tad lower.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw/mk5-g-j-2006/2-0t/awe-hrsportsprings-66.html

Here is one of the few places I found the Super Sports. They are for a MkV. Im looking for low. I dont suppose those of you with either the super sports or the sports could take a fender to ground measurement in both the front and rear could you? That would be awesome. Also I plan on running a 20" wheel in the near future. Dont know if that matters or not.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

T-Nasty said:


> http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw/mk5-g-j-2006/2-0t/awe-hrsportsprings-66.html
> 
> Here is one of the few places I found the Super Sports. They are for a MkV. Im looking for low. I dont suppose those of you with either the super sports or the sports could take a fender to ground measurement in both the front and rear could you? That would be awesome. Also I plan on running a 20" wheel in the near future. Dont know if that matters or not.


This link had the Sports when i clicked it, not the Super Sports


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

look in the vehicle listings at the bottom of the page. It lists the Super sports


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

T-Nasty said:


> look in the vehicle listings at the bottom of the page. It lists the Super sports


:thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Will these fit on the CC?*



T-Nasty said:


> http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw/mk5-g-j-2006/2-0t/awe-hrsportsprings-66.html
> 
> Here is one of the few places I found the Super Sports. They are for a MkV. Im looking for low. I dont suppose those of you with either the super sports or the sports could take a fender to ground measurement in both the front and rear could you? That would be awesome. Also I plan on running a 20" wheel in the near future. Dont know if that matters or not.


So, will these_ MK5 GTI, 1.3_ H&R Super Sport springs fit on a 2011 CC? It doesn't indicate that on the webpage. Just wondering as I am about ordering a set.

Thanks.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> So, will these_ MK5 GTI, 1.3_ H&R Super Sport springs fit on a 2011 CC? It doesn't indicate that on the webpage. Just wondering as I am about ordering a set.
> 
> Thanks.


id be worried about spring rate too...even if they fit they might be lower or higher than expected


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

a lot of guys here are running MKV suspension.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm about to jump on these super sports, do any other CC owners have pics of their cars on these 06-09 MK5 springs? I need to lower my baby asap.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I have a brand new set that I ordered from Tirerack. I'm going to be returning them since I just got FK Coils, but if someone here wants them let me know and I'll sell them for what I got them for -10%, like $200. I'm in NJ, near Philly.
Mike


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

sugmag said:


> I have a brand new set that I ordered from Tirerack. I'm going to be returning them since I just got FK Coils, but if someone here wants them let me know and I'll sell them for what I got them for -10%, like $200. I'm in NJ, near Philly.
> Mike


I might be interested. Anyone have an opinion on the ride quality with these Sport Springs on stock shocks?


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im sitting on mkV super sports with stock shocks.

looks great! have to admit its a tad bouncy in the back especially on Jersey roads.

when your on the highway you dont notice it. but it looks great. ill try and post a picture tomorrow. ill take it when i get out of work today.

:thumbup:


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Where's the picture? Looking at getting the Super Sports this week. Could you give a measurement as well?


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Bumping this for some updates. I'm curious to know how the H&Rs ride (I've read a few posts saying they're bouncy). How are they treating you guys on stock shocks/struts? I've also noticed that some guys are having some reverse rake.


----------

